# [soveld] grub findet kernel nicht

## Simonheld

Hallo,

ich installiere ein neues gentoo auf einer neuen platte (/dev/sdb) vom alten system auf /dev/sda aus via chroot.

Leider kann ich den neuen kernel nicht starten da GRUB behauptet die kernel-Datei wäre nicht da.

Ich starte dabei mit dem bootloader auf dem alten System in /dev/sda1  (alte boot-partition)

Ein bischen info :

```

Balrog simon # mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt/gentoo

Balrog simon # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/gentoo/boot/

Balrog simon # ls -la /mnt/gentoo/boot/

total 7938

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    1024 Apr 28 21:47 .

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root    4096 Apr 18 05:18 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 Apr 18 04:19 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2689636 Apr 28 19:42 System.map-3.7.10-gentoo-r1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Apr 28 21:47 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   84692 Apr 28 19:42 config-3.7.10-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Apr 28 22:42 grub

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 5299040 Apr 28 22:28 kernel-3.7.10-gentoo-r1

drwx------  2 root root   12288 Apr 25 21:37 lost+found

Balrog simon # mount /boot/

Balrog simon # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf 

default 0

timeout 20

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/zerg.xpm.gz

#map (hd0) (hd1)

#map (hd1) (hd0)

title=Gentoo Linux 3.2.1-gentoo-r2

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-3.2.1-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@100

#title=Gentoo Linux

#root (hd0,0)

#kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-3.1.6-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@100

title=Gentoo Linux 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 Setup

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-3.7.10-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sdb3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@100

#map (hd0) (hd1)

#map (hd1) (hd0)

title=Windoof IxPe

rootnoverify (hd0,3)                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

savedefault                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

makeactive                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

#map (hd0) (hd2)                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

#map (hd2) (hd0)                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

chainloader +1                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

Balrog simon # 

```

Nachdem das nicht funktioniert hab ich mich noch nicht getraut GRUB auf /dev/sdb1 zu installieren, da ich nicht sicher bin ob GRUB die Festplatten-Zuordnung richtig versteht.

Wie ist das überhaupt: Wenn ich via "chroot" auf das neue System wechsle, bleiben die Geräte-Dateien die gleichen, da ich vorher (wie in der gentoo-Installationsanleitung beschrieben)

```

Balrog simon # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

Balrog simon # mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

Balrog simon # mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

```

ausgefürt habe. Also /dev/sda ist immer noch die alte Platte, /dev/sdb/ die Neue. Ist das richtig ? Wenn das neue System mal bootfähig ist, soll dann /dev/sda die neue Platte sein... Diesbezüglich bin ich mir unsicher wie das mit "grub-install" funktioniert.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Muss das kernel-Image irgendwelche besonderen schreib/lese-Rechte gesetzt haben ?

Vielen Dank !Last edited by Simonheld on Tue May 07, 2013 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Simonheld

Also booten geht jetzt ... anscheinend ist die boot-partionion der neuen Platte für GRUB nicht (hd1,0) sondern (hd2,0). Warum weis ich nicht.

Trotzdem bin ich mir nicht sicher wie ich "grub --install" ausführen sollte. Bin für Hinweise auf was man achten muss dankbar.

P.S. Auf /dev/sda4 ist eine Windows Partition.  Kann das dazu führen das (hd2,...) die richtige Platte ist (also /dev/sdb) ?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallo Simonheld

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> Also booten geht jetzt ... anscheinend ist die boot-partionion der neuen Platte für GRUB nicht (hd1,0) sondern (hd2,0). Warum weis ich nicht.
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich mir nicht sicher wie ich "grub --install" ausführen sollte. Bin für Hinweise auf was man achten muss dankbar.
> 
> P.S. Auf /dev/sda4 ist eine Windows Partition.  Kann das dazu führen das (hd2,...) die richtige Platte ist (also /dev/sdb) ?

 

Das mit der vertauschten device Zuordnung passiert nach meiner Erfahrung gerne deshalb, weil man nach dem chroot vergisst, wie im Handbuch beschrieben,  das hier zu machen:

```
grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
```

Nun ist das Kind aber schon im Brunnen und Du kannst die falsche Laufwerkszuordnung nachträglich korrigieren, indem Du sie in der drive.map Datei im Verz. /boot/grub händisch korrigierst.

Kannst uns ja mal deren Inhalt zeigen, wenn Du dabei Hilfe brauchst, oder rein aus Interesse...

Wie startest Du eigentlich von der sdb Partion dein Gentoo, per BIOS-Auswahlmenü oder per Chainloader von einem auf sda installierten weiteren GRUB?

Hast Du auch eine menu.lst als symlink auf die grub.conf erstellt.

Dein kernel sieht mir nach einem Genkernel aus, in dem Fall stimmt deine Syntax der grub.conf nicht

Wenn das alles berichtigt ist, sag ich Dir gern wie's weiter geht.

[Edit] noch besser, ich brauch das nicht nochmal schreiben, da ich das Prinzip hier schon mal erklärt habe:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-810681-highlight-grubinstall+rootdirectory+mnt.html

Hoffe Du kommst damit klar und kannst das auf deine Bedürfnisse umsetzten.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Simonheld

Hallo Randy Andy,

 *Quote:*   

> Das mit der vertauschten device Zuordnung passiert nach meiner Erfahrung gerne deshalb, weil man nach dem chroot vergisst, wie im Handbuch beschrieben, das hier zu machen:
> 
> Code:	
> 
> grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab	
> ...

 

Inzwischen läuft die neue Installation fast komplett, das einzige was noch fehlt ist eben GRUB in /dev/sdb1 zu installieren. Ohne dass ich etwas (zumindest bewusst) gemacht hätte, ist inzwischen /dev/sdb (also die neue Platte) nun doch (hd1). 

 *Quote:*   

> Wie startest Du eigentlich von der sdb Partion dein Gentoo, per BIOS-Auswahlmenü oder per Chainloader von einem auf sda installierten weiteren GRUB? 
> 
> 

 

Ich starte vom altem gentoo mit dem GRUB Bootloader auf /dev/sda1/

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du auch eine menu.lst als symlink auf die grub.conf erstellt. 
> 
> 

 

Ja dieser symlink ist da.

 *Quote:*   

> Dein kernel sieht mir nach einem Genkernel aus, in dem Fall stimmt deine Syntax der grub.conf nicht
> 
> 

 

Nein, den hab ich ganz alleine gemenuconfigt und installiert usw.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn das alles berichtigt ist, sag ich Dir gern wie's weiter geht.
> 
> [Edit] noch besser, ich brauch das nicht nochmal schreiben, da ich das Prinzip hier schon mal erklärt habe:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-810681-highlight-grubinstall+rootdirectory+mnt.html
> ...

 

Ich denke mal das sollte schon klappen. Sobald es geht, setze ich das "[solved]".

Vielen Dank, Andy

----------

